# Stihl anti-vibration gloves



## ripplerider (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone tried them? I have some serious hand pain after 30+ yrs. of running a saw. Wondering if anyone's tried these. Theyre kind of pricey ($24).


----------



## gdhome2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Haven't seen them but the price seems worth it if they work. Who's selling them?

Gene


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 31, 2009)

The local Ace Hardware has them. Said they had sold a few pairs but hadnt got any feedback on them. They feel kind of awkward- real thick with gel padding- but Imay give them a try.


----------



## gdhome2 (Jul 31, 2009)

HMMM, interesting... Not so sure about the gel stuff, sounds weird. Guess that's what stops the vibrations though. 

Be curious to know what you think if you buy a pair.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 31, 2009)

Good anti-vibe gloves (ones that actually work) are not cheap. I have not tried the STIHL gloves, but these often go for $30 - $40 a pair.



Philbert said:


> In addition to the saw (important), also try using some good anti-vibe gloves.
> 
> http://www.ergodyne.com/productdetail.aspx?id=165
> 
> ...


----------



## StihlRockin' (Aug 1, 2009)

$24 pricey? Come one man!... your hands are worth far more than that. Give it a shot. If they feel uncomfortable, I'm sure like most humans that do things they don't like, they get use to it.

Here's my story on leather gloves, hands, vibration and nerves...

Almost 30 years ago as a kid knee-high to a grasshopper, I started bare-handed because I didn't like the feeling of gloves. The following year I went to gloves to prevent the pine pitch and other things from getting on or into my hands.

Now here's the interesting part: I have a friend who got started the same time, decide to almost never wear gloves...at least during warmer periods. His hands look extremely worn out, callouses, old scars, cuts and remains of several surgery procedures. When I look at his hands, they look dry, old and pruned.

The difference is that I wore gloves most all the time. My hands are soft, scar and callous-free. They look like the hands of a banker...or a hand model. LOL!

Here's the kicker...

He had severe nerve damage that leads to extreme numbness in his hands and fingers. He can't hardly feel anything and when he works, he needs to look at what he's doing because he can't feel when he holds most small objects. I still feel things with good sensitivity. I'll give an example: I can still feel small woodticks that are on my dogs when I search for them. I can tell the flat or rounded side of a small washer.(yes, washers are not the same on both sides) One thing I can say is that I don't feel temperatures as well. I can tolerate hot water on my hands better than anyone I know and that's because of the nerve damage that has happened to me running chainsaws most all my life.(vibration)

So although wearing normal leather gloves helps considerably in keeping them looking healthy, etc, and keeping them from bad nerve damage, they won't perform miracles. If leather helped me that much, I wonder if I used gel or padded gloves what that would have done for me? Hmm?

Gloves do work my fellow tree workers. Use them!

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## fishercat (Aug 1, 2009)

*funny thing is............*

Husqvarna doesn't have to sell those.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 1, 2009)

fishercat said:


> Husqvarna doesn't have to sell those.:greenchainsaw:



You've never run an Alpine Magnum with the Husky 3120 on it then. It will vibrate your teeth out.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 1, 2009)

*i believe you on that one.*



gr8scott72 said:


> You've never run an Alpine Magnum with the Husky 3120 on it then. It will vibrate your teeth out.



i really hate stumps though so i doubt i will ever run one.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered a pair from my local STIHL dealer. He hadn't seen them yet. Supposed to get them in about a week.

Philbert


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been wearing the Stihl antivibe gloves since March and I like them. My hand doesn't tingle anymore. The only issue is that the tops are more of an open knit and might not provide much protection in cold weather.

Someone here at AS mentioned that he uses the green Hulk Anti-Vibration gloves and likes them. Since they are half the price of Stihl, I plan to give them a try, too.

EDIT: I'll also add that the rubber padding can't take much abuse (throwing firewood, handling brush, briars, etc.), so I also keep some leather work gloves handy for that purpose.


----------



## pl_wrnr (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been using them for a year now I'm on my 4th pair 
my friends keep taken and for get to put back in truck
they do help alot with the vibes from the saws,
weed eaters,and mowers :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Philbert (Aug 5, 2009)

pl_wrnr said:


> I have been using them for a year now I'm on my 4th pair my friends keep taken and for get to put back in truck
> they do help alot with the vibes from the saws, weed eaters,and mowers









Are we talking about the same gloves?

I thought these were pretty new. First heard about them from this thread. Neither dealer I asked had seen them.

Philbert


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 6, 2009)

I have had a good run with Ironclad gel palm gloves. I use them if there is a lot of ground cutting to do or when grinding stumps. If the Stihl product is similar then I imagine you will appreciate being able to clench your fist without pain after a days hard work on big wood.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 14, 2009)

Bought a pair and used them for the first time yesterday. Weedeated 6 hrs. Not a real acid test I know but so far I'm quite impressed. Very little hand pain this morning. They're very clumsy feeling though. Can't even get your pocketknife out without taking them off.


----------



## pl_wrnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Or local stihl sells them large or X large 19.99 plus tax 
they keep plenty in stock seem to be selling well here.


----------

